# Lumps in upper chest area



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

What are the two fairly large lumps in the upper chest area of our dogs between the front legs? I am assuming they are either lymph nodes or something similar as I have felt them in Tasha when I am petting her and they feel like that to me.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm guessing you are just feeling the dogs prosternum and muscle development. I'm not quite sure what you are describing. LOL I was just even going over my own dogs trying to figure out what you mean.

The below link has APBT anatomy charts to help you out.
*** APBT Network Skeletal and Muscular Diagrams of the pit bull

I hope you are not feeling lymph nodes or there would most likely be something wrong. Swollen lymph nodes can be a sign of injury, illness, cancer etc...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If it doesn't feel right you should take to the vet. All I can feel on Vendetta is muscle.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

There are lymph nodes in the area you described. I lost my best buddy ever on 11/6/08 to lymphoma, so I am intimately familiar with the lymph nodes. If they are swollen you should see the vet asap. Another area to check is *behind* the knee in the back legs. These nodes are easy to feel on healthy dogs. I would say that the normal size in an adult dog would be like one of those cap type pencil erasers. Or like the size of a lima or kidney bean. Or *smaller*. Hard to describe. Anything bigger and I would be waiting at the vets office. There are also lymph nodes in the groin area, but if you have any concern, I would just go see the vet and let them do an exam. Canine Lymphoma is not usually noticed by pet owners until all the nodes are swollen or "blown up". And some owners don't notice it until the Lymph nodes in the sternum are so swollen that their pet is having trouble eating. It is probably nothing, but just be sure....good luck.

While on the subject, Lymphoma is treatable with chemotherapy. I won't bore you with our experience, but I will tell you that it was worth every penny I spent.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with getting the dog to the vet if you feel lymph nodes asap.

Dogs of any age even pups can get cancer. Sometimes owners don't realize that and sadly canine cancer is on the rise. Hopefully that is not what you are feeling...


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> The below link has APBT anatomy charts to help you out.
> *** APBT Network Skeletal and Muscular Diagrams of the pit bull


That is a great link. I bookmarked that one.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

DogsLife said:


> That is a great link. I bookmarked that one.


Sometimes it is just much easier to refer to charts and links then to try to explain things. I'm more of a hands on person so it is sometimes hard for me to get it all into words without confusing people more. LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

These are at about the sternum point on either side and both bumps feel about the exact same size which I would say is about the size of a small walnut. I can only feel them when she is laying down as they are hard to find when she is sitting up. She is still a couple of pounds overweight so it may just be fat pockets. Being that both feel exactly the same and are the same size I would assume it was just normal anatomy but I will get her checked anyhow as she is due for heart worm medicine soon anyhow.


----------



## MyDodger (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, I just took our dog to the vet due to 2 lumps in the same area u are describing and my dog needed surgery to remove them.....Please take ur dog to vet to find out exactly what it is.

FYI: the vet said it was not an abcsess because it was a solid mass, might be a tumor. I need to send the mass to a lab to find out.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is better to side on caution. I will be waiting to hear what the vet says. I hope it is just fat pockets.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fat does not feel like that but if they are bigger like walnuts take her to the vet there could be something wrong.


----------

